# Apple Druckertreiber (Win)



## sixx66 (5. Mai 2003)

Hi there!

Ich bin z.Zt. verzweifelt auf der Suche nach (Windows-)Treibern für unseren Apple Color LaserWriter 12/660PS. 
Auf der Apple Homepage kann ich keine Treiber finden,und Seiten wie Treiber.de verweisen auf einen FTP auf den ich nicht connecten kann... *grml*  

Wenn hier jemand nen Link für mich hätte,
würde er mir damit den Arbeits(mon-)tag schon viel angenehmer machen.  

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Virtual Freak (5. Mai 2003)

*ich denke ich habs*

jo...besorg dir mal den ADOBE POSTSCRIPT Treiber, und die Apple PPDs auf der Adobe Seite.
Solange der Printer Paralell an deinem PC angeschlossen ist sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben, wenn du jedoch über netzwerk darauf zugreifen musst/willst wird es happiger. Ich weiss nicht ob ein Apple Printer TCP/IP beherscht, und ob mann n Apple Talk Port auf ner Windows Büchse definieren kann weiss ich noch nicht...(Ich probiers gleich mal...)..

Hier noch die links die du brauchst:


PPD Files 

Adobe PSDriver Installer (musst halt gucken welcher passt) 

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben..

So long VF


----------



## sixx66 (5. Mai 2003)

hoi, danke schoma für die rasche Hilfe!
Ich muss in der Tat über´s Netzwerk drauf zugreifen.
Sollte aber zu keinem größeren Problem werden, weil ich hier PcMacLAN und somit auch AppleTalk installiert hab.
Naja, ich saug jetzt auf jeden mal die Files und hoff ma das alles so klappt.


----------

